# Ripley's believe it... or not?



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

Wow. There was a guy who posted a month or two ago with a similar experience. I think it was 5 or 6 hives in the roof of a porch somewhere down south. He posted a video with the post.


----------



## MariahK (Dec 28, 2014)

Thats awesome I have never had more then one hive per location


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

I have seen 2 in one house but six wow boy o boy bet there bill was a big one he he he


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Working on the third in this location.








Searching for the queen.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

#6 hive from the same house!
























Brood comb ready for framing.








Framed up and ready to install into the hive.


----------



## Redhawk (Jun 7, 2016)

Looks like you hit the mother load!! Lotta work but soooo worth it!


----------

